# Screen printing repeat orders, name drops, custom colors



## grdngirl (May 12, 2015)

Hi,
If anyone has any input or suggestions, it would truly be appreciated! 

I started a small company based on my art and am still on a tight budget. I sell products with my coastal designs printed on them. At this time, my major product are my kitchen towels. I taught myself to screen print, so have been using basic materials, hand screening with screens made from picture frames, sheer curtains and acrylic craft paints mixed with a medium. I work with a board and hinge clamps. 

I am now starting to get busier, but sometimes only need occasional help until I get more stores. But if I'm always doing the labor, I can't work on other aspects of my business, including my art. 

So far, I have found only one person willing and able to work with me and now he has gone silent. 

I have tried going to a DTG printer, but was unable to get the bright colors I need, especially, aqua, turquoise, etc. 

I would like to find a screen printer nearby (I'm in the Westside Costa Mesa, CA warehouse area) who would be able to match my colors, as well as be able to either use my screens or have a system where they can have the screens on hand because I have repeat orders including name drops. My clients are all located in coastal areas where there is a lot of tourism. Because It's not T-Shirts (yet), I only keep adding to my designs, which are simple, one color designs at this time. 

Thanks for your help!


----------

